# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  AA bot

## wisner1992

has anybody heard of (C) ULTRA BOT | Overwatch Aimbot .... ?

----------


## wisner1992

40 bucks do you guys know if its safe

----------


## MrRawrr

Its bullshit, no way in hell would people or somebody charge $39.99 for lifetime for an overwatch bot, maybe a month yeah but not lifetime.

----------


## armeggeden

Stay far far away from it, it's a scam.

It hardly worked in training mode, and it didn't work at all while playing normal games. It also let to a quick and certain ban to my account in a very short amount of time.

----------

